
Programmer Competency Matrix - lowmemcpu
http://www.starling-software.com/employment/programmer-competency-matrix.html
======
lowmemcpu
I'm fairly impressed with the level of detail here, and the fact that they use
big O notation to designate the categories is quite clever.

